# Lyft DOES Remove Unfair Ratings



## novadrivergal (Oct 8, 2015)

I complained about two riders. One was openly abusive, cursed when I wouldn't run red lights and changed destination abruptly. They were kind a scary. Second was someone probably underage clearly using a mother's account or a bogus one. I knew they had one-starred me and wrote immediately after the ride. It took a couple of weeks for a support person to email me. She told me the riders had been contacted and "appropriate action" taken, whatever that is. She also confirmed the ratings were removed from my record. By analyzing my weekly rating reports I can see that in fact they were removed between the time they were received and the transmission of the weekly report, which means within a couple of days of each complaint.

20 points for Lyft.


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

Does Lyft use the same point system as uber 5 being a pass below 5 all bad? I'm in Australia Lyft not here yet.


----------



## RainbowPlate (Jul 12, 2015)

Since neither company deactivates solely for low ratings anymore (out of fear of employee status), why exactly do you care one way or the other?


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

RainbowPlate said:


> Since neither company deactivates solely for low ratings anymore (out of fear of employee status), why exactly do you care one way or the other?


Wasn't aware that was the case. Was under the impression under 4.5 you are trouble. Are there drivers on the platform with ratings below 4?


----------



## BlackWidow911 (May 29, 2015)

Lyft changed mine too after I emailed about these guys touching my radio b4 asking! Sure enough I get my weekly feedback and the idiots had the nerve to complain, but it just just gave LYFT more proof of what I said smh fn jerks


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

RainbowPlate said:


> Since neither company deactivates solely for low ratings anymore (out of fear of employee status), why exactly do you care one way or the other?


Where did you hear this? Would be nice if true.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

RainbowPlate said:


> Since neither company deactivates solely for low ratings anymore (out of fear of employee status), why exactly do you care one way or the other?


Low ratings will affect earning potential as riders likely will cancel driver with low rating. Makes sense to be invested in keeping rating up especially if servicing areas with high saturation.


----------



## Super G (Jan 28, 2015)

CatchyMusicLover said:


> Where did you hear this? Would be nice if true.


Right.


----------



## alln (Jun 16, 2015)

RainbowPlate said:


> Since neither company deactivates solely for low ratings anymore (out of fear of employee status), why exactly do you care one way or the other?


That's not true Uber deactivated me after 1200 rides, just below 4.6
Lyft did not even it went below 4.5 there


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

I've had lyft remove bad ratings as well. I've found support has been pretty quick to respond lately and my messages are obviously read by real people who are proficient in the English language. No canned responses.


----------



## Lyft_94110 (Nov 16, 2015)

Well, parts of their replies are canned, but in an unusual situation like the one cited in the threads city message - I had a similar situation with an abusive passenger -- Lyft was proactive and contacted me for more details and (I believe) kicked the passenger off the platform.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

novadrivergal said:


> I complained about two riders. One was openly abusive, cursed when I wouldn't run red lights and changed destination abruptly. They were kind a scary. Second was someone probably underage clearly using a mother's account or a bogus one. I knew they had one-starred me and wrote immediately after the ride. It took a couple of weeks for a support person to email me. She told me the riders had been contacted and "appropriate action" taken, whatever that is. She also confirmed the ratings were removed from my record. By analyzing my weekly rating reports I can see that in fact they were removed between the time they were received and the transmission of the weekly report, which means within a couple of days of each complaint.
> 
> 20 points for Lyft.


Contacting you - only for truly gnarly stuff now (tripping hallucinating pax goes berserk, etc)

Remove ratings - they'll remove a trips ratings if you complain about the pax by name date time or trip screenshot


----------

